

Ask HN: Is charging in AUD a significant barrier to getting clients? - kondro

Without ending up having to use PayPal (and all its potential pitfalls), I'm finding it very difficult to get a payment processor to bill in USD from Australia.<p>So I'm curious, is paying in a foreign currency (for a US-citizen) a significant disincentive to using a web-service (this one will be specifically aimed at developers and, ironically, billing)?
======
amarcus
NAB in Australia allows you to open up multi currency merchant accounts. I
believe they charge around 4% but, it will do the job until you have enough
traction to setup a US entity.

------
schoash
Thats a good question. We ended up using a drop down for USD prices, we are
charging in EUR btw, but it didn't help much.

